# Using Mix- Matched Parts...let's See'em



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2016)

Got this old Rollfast frame, I need the chain ring and truss rods for another bike.  What to do with these miss- matched extra parts?   Sell'em?.......no.  Lets have some fun!  Show your mixed parts bikes..
Here is the start of mine, let;s see yours.


 

Long before "Rat Rods" back in the day kids [like me] would put together what ever they could salvage or  find to have a bike.
It was for many kids,  that or  no bike at all.


----------



## higgens (Jun 25, 2016)

Love the springer and skirts


----------



## the tinker (Jun 26, 2016)

Started working on the "mixed parts" bike. Removed the super nice crank , chain ring and truss rods and installed on future Rollfast project.



Replaced the Rollfast crank and chain ring and will install the post war girl's Shelby fork.The head tube on the pre-war Rollfast is shorter then post-war boy's bikes.  Since the Shelby fork is off a girl's bike it will have to be shortened.
The issue is NOT to chop it down the exact measurement required for the pre-war Rollfast frame. I will cut it down to fit a post war boy's Shelby frame instead.....so in the future this fork will work on a post-war boy's bike if ever so desired.After being cut down and re threaded it will still be too long for the pre-war Rollfast frame. The overage will be taken up by installing deeper headset hardware and extra lock washers if needed.


Notice the amount of the fork tube protruding above the head tube to be removed in photo above.


Took a break and ate some cheese I was aging from 2013...really good, .....Oh yeah ,the bike...where was I ?? 

Next a little "threading down".  Shelby Co. ran the fork's key -way longer then necessary so the key-way slot will not have to be lengthened.



Finally, cut off excess using nut as guide......I selected deeper head-set hardware to cover the excess thread amount....maybe a couple washers too...Now this springer's future use won't be restricted to a pre-war bike.



Next up :  re-painting the Shelby springer to match this tired old frame......
It's evening now. Springer has been cut down; threaded and gotten a coat of black paint. Time to install.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 26, 2016)

I would prefer to use all the same color and i will if i can ever find them


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)

I pieced this together.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 26, 2016)

There always was one street-rodder who could afford the Terraplane pickup body; Cadillac engine; and, the LaSalle gearbox/Lincoln rear end... while the rest of us had to settle for Chevrolet/Ford/ and Plymouth parts! *BUT*, I like the two speed and the electrical plant very much, also the stand, tool-box seat, and stem. Beautiful build! Catfish...


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> There always was one street-rodder who could afford the Terraplane pickup body; Cadillac engine; and, the LaSalle gearbox/Lincoln rear end... while the rest of us had to settle for Chevrolet/Ford/ and Plymouth parts! *BUT*, I like the two speed and the electrical plant very much, also the stand, tool-box seat, and stem. Beautiful build! Catfish...




Thanks. Took a long time to find all the parts. I'm very proud of it. Catfish


----------



## the tinker (Jun 27, 2016)

Almost done. Skirt guard won't fit unless I cut it.......not gonna do that. Looks like it will be a nice rider. Gonna call it "The General".


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2016)

Cut them skirts in


----------



## higgens (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2016)

That's the way I like'em!  Nice bike Higgs!
The skirt guard I have will not fit the pre-war double bar frame. I have another Hawthorne it will work on without me having to butcher it up.Your Huffy looks great" as is".


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2016)

The old  Rollfast is done.  Took it out for it's shake-down cruise.....forgot to attach brake arm.......oops..



Nice riding bike. Happy to get another old timer back on the road.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 29, 2016)

Fenders not right for this bike but whatever they worked


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 29, 2016)

looks very nice!


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 12, 2016)

I frankenbike regularly
sue what I have or can find that works usually turns out ok


----------



## higgens (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is a real mix match parts bike that I only used parts I had in my shed


----------



## Oldude13 (Jul 16, 2016)

I do this


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 16, 2016)

If you decide to get rid of elgin skirtguards
I could use them


----------



## higgens (Jul 19, 2016)

Started this one it's not done yet but it's a start


----------



## Psycho Sammi (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Psycho Sammi (Jul 20, 2016)

One of my current favorites built by me and a friend


----------



## spoker (Jul 24, 2016)

non columbia rear fender,3 speed aluminum wheels,dyno tires,non factory paint he he hme made seat


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 24, 2016)

parts from 4 different decades 5 if you count the performance bag on the carrier


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's my Frankenbike.  Still hoping to do a proper paint job on it some day.





View attachment 346683


----------

